# Can I install github desktop on FreeBSD?



## walterbyrd (Aug 25, 2016)

I installed it on my mac. I would think it could be installed on Linux. Can it run on FreeBSD?

Can I run git without the desktop?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2016)

As far as I know it's only available for Mac and Windows. You might get the Windows version working through Wine but there are probably a lot more GUI applications for Git that run natively on FreeBSD. Can't think of one right now as I mostly just use the commandline. 

devel/git


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 26, 2016)

A quick search through FreshPorts yields many results related to Git: http://www.freshports.org/search.ph...leted&start=1&casesensitivity=caseinsensitive
From the top of my head, there is devel/git-cola, devel/git-gui, devel/gitg, etc. Just look through /usr/ports/devel and you'll definitely find some GUI .

EDIT: if a GUI was what you were looking for, sorry. Otherwise, follow SirDice's advice .


----------

